
Google Chrome to block heavy ads that use too many system resources - cpeterso
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-chrome-to-block-heavy-ads-that-use-too-many-system-resources/
======
ksaj
I hope this makes it into chromium-browser. A lot of sites push so much
background tracking nonsense that it is easy to crash the Raspberry Pi.
Especially when a video player is involved.

